# Two Bus Fires



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 4, 2013)

Two over-the-road-buses recently burst ablaze in the Midwest. The first bus to burn was one of the few Van Hool C2045 coaches operated by Greyhound on the Milwaukee-Chicago route. Story here: http://abclocal.go.com/wls/story?section=news/local&id=9151730. The Van Hool C2045 is the only possible Greyhound bus with 57 seats.

The second bus fire was a private tour coach owned by Toby Keith. It is a conversion varient of the the Prevost LeMirage, I'm pretty sure it's an XL-II. See this: http://www.fox19.com/story/22733411/toby-keith-tour-bus-crash-shuts-down-in-highway.

No fatalities in either incident.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 16, 2013)

There was just another bus fire. Greyhound D4505 #86381 got torched in Florida.From the pictures, it looks like it could be a tag axle fire or an electrical fire. Definately not an engine fire. This bus seems like a total loss.

Here's the story: http://www.cfnews13.com/content/news/cfnews13/news/article.html/content/news/articles/cfn/2013/7/9/greyhound_bus_fire_c.html.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 11, 2013)

Another accident occured on 1 August in Kalamazoo. It involved a Greyhound Lines Prevost X3-45 running express from Toronto to Chicago. The bus slammed into the rear of a heavy truck. The unit number of the bus is not known, nor is the cause of the accident.

http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2013/08/01/5-hurt-in-greyhound-bus-crash-en-route-to-chicago/

11 injured, 0 dead.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 19, 2013)

19 smugglers have been arrested on low-cost buses operating from the Carolinas to New York. They were smuggling firearms into the city. Since these low-cost operators do not ask for ID like conventional operators do, the smugglers managed to evade capture for a long time.

http://news.yahoo.com/authorities-men-smuggled-guns-nyc-164315400.html


----------



## fairviewroad (Sep 6, 2013)

A pretty dramatic bus fire on a busy Portland expressway yesterday. Fortunately, no injuries:



> PORTLAND – A bus carrying the junior varsity football team for Central Catholic High School caught on fire on Highway 26 westbound near the Jefferson Street on-ramp Thursday evening.
> Bus driver Jodi Fritz said she heard a couple of explosions in the rear of the bus and saw fire coming out of the sides.
> 
> "We pulled over and evacuated everybody," she said. "I just told them, 'We're on fire,' and, 'Get out,' and they did."



http://www.kgw.com/news/Bus-on-fire-on-Highway-26-near-Jefferson-on-ramp-222606101.html


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 6, 2013)

fairviewroad said:


> A pretty dramatic bus fire on a busy Portland expressway yesterday. Fortunately, no injuries:
> 
> 
> > PORTLAND – A bus carrying the junior varsity football team for Central Catholic High School caught on fire on Highway 26 westbound near the Jefferson Street on-ramp Thursday evening.
> ...


I never thought anyone would replay to this thread other than for reference purposes, but that sure is a big fire! I believe the bus was totaled. This is a Prevost H3-?? bus, but I don't know the exact length of this particular one which would go in the "??".


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 6, 2013)

I forgot to report this accident: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/02/10-injured-in-california-bus-crash_n_3856470.html

The crashed bus was a 1996 Van Hool T8/T9. The exact version cannot be determined from the photo. I don't believe it was a T21 because that bus was just being introcuded in 1996.


----------

